# Is Ascorbic Acid acceptable in 100% apple juice



## BaccusIsWine (Mar 19, 2011)

*Ascorbic Acid acceptable in 100% apple juice for wine/cider?*

So I just got done pitching my yeast into my apple juice. I went with 100 % juice of course with out any malic acid or preservitives but they all had ascorbic acid(Vit C) Is that ok or is my hard cider ruined?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 19, 2011)

I add ascorbic acid to most of my lighter wines! It is somewhat like kmeat as it is a anti oxidant ut doesnt hinder fermentation. Ascorbic acid is vitamin C and helps fruits retain their color without browning. You are fone and it will help you. If you were to take 2 apples and take a bite out of both and sprinkle ascorbic acid on one it would stay a nice color while the other would brown in a matter of about a minute!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 19, 2011)

Agreed - you are fine with that in it. You just want to watch our for juice that contains sorbate in it.


----------



## BaccusIsWine (Mar 19, 2011)

Wade E said:


> I add ascorbic acid to most of my lighter wines! It is somewhat like kmeat as it is a anti oxidant ut doesnt hinder fermentation. Ascorbic acid is vitamin C and helps fruits retain their color without browning. You are fone and it will help you. If you were to take 2 apples and take a bite out of both and sprinkle ascorbic acid on one it would stay a nice color while the other would brown in a matter of about a minute!



Ya i know what it is and does. I was just unsure as to if it would mess up the recipe. Thanks takes a load of my mind


----------



## Wade E (Mar 19, 2011)

Its a good way to keep your wine its true color while fermenting as lighetr fruits like apple will oxidize easily. If you start making lots of fruit wine I would advise getting some to have around!


----------



## Racer (Mar 19, 2011)

I'll just add that last fall I made a wine from arbol peppers and apple juice with ascorbic acid in the ingredient list and had no problems at all with fermentation.


----------



## rendezvous (Mar 19, 2011)

How did you get rid of the Malic acid ?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 19, 2011)

I didnt say anything before when I read that but apples contain a lot of malic acid so how did it not have any in it?


----------



## BaccusIsWine (Mar 20, 2011)

Wade E said:


> I didnt say anything before when I read that but apples contain a lot of malic acid so how did it not have any in it?



On some 100% apple juice it lists malic acid as an additive, so maybe they add more idk. I just got the stuff with concentrated apple juice and ascorbic acid


----------

